# 本人なのかも然る事ながら



## John_Doe

> それがギュオー本人なのかも然る事ながら、その者が行動をともにしているのがあの女なのが一番の問題です。



1. それがギュオー本人なのかー is it an embedded question? Not sure how to combine it with も然る事ながら. My guess: It's certain if it's Gyuo himself or not, but what is a real problem here...
2. それがギュオー本人も然る事ながら. Does the sentence without か convey the same meaning?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tonky

然る事 means そういう事、同じような事. (同じように"問題"）
The speaker found two issues. One is "それがギュオー本人なのかどうか/whether this person is ギュオー himself or not"(they are not sure if it is ギュオー or not), and another is "その者が行動をともにしているのがあの女だ(という事)/(the fact that) this person is working with that woman", and the speaker found the latter as the bigger(biggest) issue.
～も然る事ながら usually translates to "needless to say ~" in this context. So, "no" to your question 2.


----------



## John_Doe

*Tonky
*In other words, the speaker makes the concession to whom he speaks with, saying that maybe he's wrong about the identity and then shifts to a more important issue at hand. Is it right?


----------



## Tonky

John_Doe said:


> In other words, the speaker makes the concession to whom he speaks with


I cannot confirm that from the lines you gave above.


----------



## John_Doe

If this clarifies something:
A person who was supposed to be dead reappeared. The speaker shows his collegue a photo where we can see this person and a woman quite clearly. The collegue seeing the photo goes  "なんだと！ばかな！死んだはずだ" and so on. Then the speaker says the phrase we're discussing.


----------



## Tonky

Not sure if it would be called a "concession" (my English part), but I think you got it correctly now.
(Just to clarify, the speaker is not saying "maybe he's wrong about identity", but admitting that "the person's identity" is another issue, just not as important as the latter issue.)


----------



## Poriko

Hi John & Tonky,
This might be irrelevant to John's first  question, however I can't help noticing Tonky's translation of the 2nd  clause of the sentence as it's quite different from what I thought at  first.
I thought the speaker meant to say "Of course he's a ギュオー(I don't know what it really means), but the biggest problem is the woman (the woman over there) that he's working with".
Given the limited context, it could be true the speaker means the same thing (e.g. she might gets bad influence from him), and I just want to get the closest translation of the sentence. 
I might be wrong somewhere, but I'd appreciate your correcting my misunderstanding.


----------



## tokotoko109109

my opinion:

然る事
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/jn2/89765/m0u/

2. いうまでもないこと。もちろんのこと。もっともなこと。

ながら
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/jn2/163485/m0u/

maybe
2. …にもかかわらず。…ではあるが。


>それがギュオー本人なのかも然る事ながら、その者が行動をともにしているのがあの女なのが一番の問題です。

to put it another way,
それがギュオー本人なのかどうかももちろん問題ではあるが、その者が行動をともにしているのがあの女なのが一番の問題です。

in short, the speaker has two problems.
1. whether the person is ギュオー himself or not
2. that woman who he's working with

>それがギュオー本人も然る事ながら.
this sounds weird to me. if you want to omit か, then shouldn't you write それがギュオー本人なのも然る事ながら? this makes sense.
but not same meaning.in this case, the speaker knows that the person is ギュオー himself.


----------



## Tonky

Poriko said:


> Given the limited context, it could be true the speaker means the same thing (e.g. she might gets bad influence from him), and I just want to get the closest translation of the sentence.


If I am to translate it, I would say (with my imagination of how the story goes),
"Yes, sir, whether this man is Gyuo himself or not is one thing, but the biggest concern here is that it is this woman (that we all recognize) that he is working with."
I think, as far as I can see from the limited context we have here, that this woman is notorious and somehow known to the speakers. あの女 is "that woman" for word-to-word translation, but it only shows how あの indicates that they recognize her and she has probably been mentioned between them before, but not "that woman over there". If she was one of their own group, they wouldn't call her "女", but rather say "彼女".


----------



## Poriko

Ahh, I got it.
Thanks Tonky for your explanation, I definitely learned something new today!


----------

